# Queen's Sin Rumor



## greentwig (Dec 14, 2007)

My friend just talked to the MAC Customer Service people and the lady said that since Queen's Sin was so popular the are most likley going to put it in the regular line.

I'm soooooo happy!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 14, 2007)

That would be nice. I didnt get to get it.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lhorgan* 

 
_I'm soooooo happy!_

 
I am too!!


----------



## Christina983 (Dec 14, 2007)

wow thats awesome news! thanks for sharing


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 14, 2007)

yay!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't doubt that one.


----------



## L281173 (Dec 14, 2007)

I wish that MAC would have made the C-Shock Collection a permanent part of the Line and also the Fantabulous Collection which was endorsed by Fantasia.


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 14, 2007)

Yay!!!


----------



## jeffreygirl (Dec 14, 2007)

That would be very nice!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 15, 2007)

That would be amazing.  There is nothing like it.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 15, 2007)

That
would
be
the
most
awesome
thing...
EVER


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 15, 2007)

I wish they'd add Red Romp LG to that; I love that stuff


----------



## kyoto (Dec 15, 2007)

Now that would be wonderful!


----------



## Padmita (Dec 15, 2007)

I wish they'd add Strawberry Blonde...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 17, 2007)

Can a MA verify this?


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank God!!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 17, 2007)

I hope this is true, but I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 18, 2007)

Let's hope this rumor becomes a reality!!  

I wish they would also consider other hot sellers like Bunny Pink l/s, Real Doll l/s, and Masque l/s!!

...but wait, then if we all knew all of the hot LEs would become perm we would not go as crazy as we all do when a hot shade comes out...*sigh* part of the marketing cycle of life... 

Anyhow, Queen's Sin is gorgeous and there is nothing quite like it on their permanent stand today!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 18, 2007)

That would be great!!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 18, 2007)

that's great!!! love the colour AND THE NAME, wish MAC would make permanent some other colours, sometimes they release blah stuff, but other times they really come up with some products that aren't like anything in their permanent line...


----------



## Patricia (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I wish they'd add Red Romp LG to that; I love that stuff_

 
that'd be amazing too, but russian red l/g is kinda similar???


HEY!!!
i just checked and red romp doesn't have the triangle of death


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 18, 2007)

I see the triangle on the canadian site for Red Romp--not sold out yet.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 18, 2007)

oh must be me then, sorry!


----------



## cno64 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greentwig* 

 
_My friend just talked to the MAC Customer Service people and the lady said that since Queen's Sin was so popular the are most likley going to put it in the regular line.

I'm soooooo happy!











_

 
All together, now:
*WOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*

I don't know if this means anything, but I noticed that, even though Queen's Sin appears as "Sold out" at maccosmetics.com, it appears on macpro.com among the lipsticks, MINUS that horrible black LE triangle. If MAC would even have it as a permanent Pro shade, that would be dandy with me!
I do remember writing MAC a semi-humiliating grovelling e-mail in which I promised to be MAC's blindly obedient mindless slave for life if they'd make Queen's Sin permanent.
Oh, well; I probably would be, anyhow ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Okay, MAC, now I want Coco pigment back!
And Rocking Chick lipstick.


----------



## amoona (Dec 25, 2007)

Why are they making it perm? New York Apple is such a close match. Anyway I haven't heard this yet but I don't go to Update until Feb.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 25, 2007)

oh i haven't seen new york apple, but i love queen's sin! really hope they make it perm!


----------



## cno64 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_oh i haven't seen new york apple, but i love queen's sin! really hope they make it perm!_

 
The two *are* somewhat similar, but at least on me(NW15; brunette; green eyes), New York Apple is more pink, less red than Queen's Sin.
Of the two, I prefer Queen's Sin. I own and love both, but Queen's Sin is really something extraordinary.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 25, 2007)

oh if new york apple is more pink then i prefer queen's sin too! thanks!


----------



## cno64 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_oh if new york apple is more pink then i prefer queen's sin too! thanks!_

 
At least on me, this is true. Queen's Sin is a deep red, while New York Apple is more of a pinky red. NYA even has a bit of a plummy cast.
Queen's Sin is a very elegant, classy ruby red. I compared its color to that of a ruby in a ring that I own, and the two colors are very similar!
I've heard Queen's Sin called "Dorothy's ruby slippers for the lips," and I think that's a good description.


----------



## amoona (Dec 25, 2007)

Granted Queen's Sin is the nicer of the two but I hope they'll at least discontinue NYA if they add Queen's Sin as a perm. No need for two of the "almost" the same colors.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 25, 2007)

They're both beautiful colors, but there's no need to discontinue New York Apple.  Queen's Sin is a little bolder and there are people that my not want to go that bold.  Personally I love them both and would buy both if Queen's Sin became perm.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Granted Queen's Sin is the nicer of the two but I hope they'll at least discontinue NYA if they add Queen's Sin as a perm. No need for two of the "almost" the same colors._

 
Noooooo I love them both!


----------



## cno64 (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Granted Queen's Sin is the nicer of the two but I hope they'll at least discontinue NYA if they add Queen's Sin as a perm. No need for two of the "almost" the same colors._

 
Awww; I wish they'd  continue to make and sell _*both!*_
Maybe I'm greedy and/or obsessive, but I wouldn't mind if MAC offered a thousand shades of lipstick!
I'd go beyond broke, trying to buy them all, but what a way to go!


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Granted Queen's Sin is the nicer of the two but I hope they'll at least discontinue NYA if they add Queen's Sin as a perm. No need for two of the "almost" the same colors._

 
Pfft, says you!


----------



## captodometer (Dec 28, 2007)

New York Apple was very pink on me, and I swapped it away because pink just doesn't work for me.  I never tried Queen's Sin, but this thread is starting to make me glad that I skipped it


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 28, 2007)

I am going to have to side with those who say they're different enough to carry both in the line because I love QS and remember swapping away NYA because it didn't look so hot on me.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_New York Apple was very pink on me, and I swapped it away because pink just doesn't work for me.  I never tried Queen's Sin, but this thread is starting to make me glad that I skipped it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you get a chance to try Queen's Sin, do so.
I like New York Apple, but Queen's Sin is an entirely different color; much more red.
It may depend on your coloring, though, but I think Queen's Sin is unique enough to warrant at least a try.
Unless you have a serious phobia of red, it would be worth your time to check it out.


----------



## Cerydwen (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree with you cno64 - I love both NYA, which is my perfect pink, and Queen's Sin, which is my perfect red! I'd be delighted if Queen's Sin became perm, but I really hope they don't discontinue NYA, as they are distinctly different colours.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_ I love both NYA, which is my perfect pink, and Queen's Sin, which is my perfect red! I'd be delighted if Queen's Sin became perm, but I really hope they don't discontinue NYA, as they are distinctly different colours._

 
Even though I love both of them dearly, I don't find myself reaching for either New York Apple or Queen's Sin all that much.
My absolute HG dream of a lipstick is PORT RED. I nearly literally lost bladder control when I saw that one for the first time. It's so far beyond ordinary gorgeousness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC can keep right on putting out all of the above lipsticks as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_At least on me, this is true. Queen's Sin is a deep red, while New York Apple is more of a pinky red. NYA even has a bit of a plummy cast.
Queen's Sin is a very elegant, classy ruby red. I compared its color to that of a ruby in a ring that I own, and the two colors are very similar!
I've heard Queen's Sin called "Dorothy's ruby slippers for the lips," and I think that's a good description._

 

Funny you should say that - *Dorothys Shoes* was its working name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree that NYA is more pinky, they look similar enough but I tend to get a plummy cast as well... not nearly as nice as Queens Sin.

I agree with you actually on Port Red as well ~ I LOVE Port Red, prefer it much more than Queens Sin and would be happier (DIE) if Port Red was being made perm!!


----------



## cno64 (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_ I LOVE Port Red, prefer it much more than Queens Sin and would be happier (DIE) if Port Red was being made perm!!_

 
Once again I agree, though I do love Queen's Sin enough to have bought three of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If MAC would just do two little things for me, namely bring back Port Red lipstick and Coco pigment, I would be its mindless slave for life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I probably will be anyway, but that's beside the point ...


----------



## MelodyAngel (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Even though I love both of them dearly, I don't find myself reaching for either New York Apple or Queen's Sin all that much.
My absolute HG dream of a lipstick is PORT RED. I nearly literally lost bladder control when I saw that one for the first time. It's so far beyond ordinary gorgeousness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC can keep right on putting out all of the above lipsticks as far as I'm concerned!_

 

AMEN SISTA!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Hugs my two tubes of Port Red*


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 14, 2008)

I never got to try Queens Sin so I'm looking forward to it coming back. They NEED to add Port Red to the perm line too though. It is perhaps the most gorgeous red lippy in the entire universe.


----------



## rocking chick (Dec 15, 2008)

This is the 2nd best news I had heard today


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 15, 2008)

If you are talking about the first post...it's a year old.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_If you are talking about the first post...it's a year old._

 






I'm sorry...I don't mean to laugh but this is hysterical!!!

...as I hear the sad, sad sound of the end throws of a once cheerfully blown up balloon now whizzing 'round the room in cries of deflate! I, too, got caught up in this! 

*For the record:*
TamEva shelled out almost 50 clams for her tube of Queen's Sin off of Ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On the upside of a lesson learned, and learned well - she does own 3 tubes of Port Red - who's laughing now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I Love Rumors!


----------



## Tira-Misu (Dec 29, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## Lapis (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tira-Misu* 

 
_Any news?_

 
Since this is 2 years old, I think this is one rumor that remains a rumor, MAC has never made Parrot, Moth Brown and many other products with even more massive cult followings perm and probably will never do so because these are products that they can dust off every 2-4 years and garner excellent sales from them


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Dec 31, 2009)

It should be a Viva Glam shade. I swear it'd be the biggest seller.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_It should be a Viva Glam shade. I swear it'd be the biggest seller._

 

very true!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 5, 2010)

I love Queen's Sin & Port Red..SQUEEEEAL

That is all.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2010)

if only i had queens sin


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 5, 2010)

That would be great!  It was sold out so fast, so I missed it.  hope they will bring back your ladyship pigment with Queen's Sin.  I missed them both.  I only managed to buy warm and metallic shadow sets and mi'lady from that collection.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_if only i had queens sin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish I could help you, but I sold both of my backups!
MAC needs to BRING QUEEN'S SIN BACK!
Yes, I'm screaming.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_if only i had queens sin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too, if only.

I think it is clear that Queen's Sin should return. Preferably in a new collection featuring Disney Villians.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It could be promoted alongside Poison Apple dazzleglass, Maleficent's Mystery eyeshadow.......

If wishes were horses.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually prefer Port Red, they are esentially twins..but Port Red being a brighter red sits better on me. But I would not give Queens Sin up for the world.

Also love love love Amorous dazzleglass, its Queen's Sin in lipglass form


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 14, 2010)

I completely missed out on Queen's Sin but I just saw the swatch on Temptalia. I'd love to be able to try it.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittany88* 

 
_I completely missed out on Queen's Sin but I just saw the swatch on Temptalia. I'd love to be able to try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC SERIOUSLY needs to bring back both Queen's Sin and Port Red, along with Coco pigment, Style Snob eyeshadow, Discrete eyeshadow, among others ...


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 24, 2010)

Just got a back-up Queen's Sin, yay. My current one is about 50% full & I was worrying.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hope you didnt pay an arm & a leg for it, its selling quite high! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just swapped my BNIB one away...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't have Queen's Sin but I'm not loosing any sleep over it. I have Port Red and I hear they're pretty similar. I prefer matte reds anyway (Ruby Woo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Hope you didnt pay an arm & a leg for it, its selling quite high! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just swapped my BNIB one away...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !_

 
Not really, $25 shipped (used once) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I did see one on ebay for about $80 with expensive shipping too, Insane!


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe how high the prices are going for Queen's Sin! I had 3 at one point and swapped all but one away. It's a gorgeous colour, though I haven't worn it in ages. All this talk is making me think I need to break it out soon!


----------

